# Pile of Copper



## myingling (Mar 4, 2014)

Few calls I got done up Turkey seasons apon us I make them up as fast as I can on weekends ,,, takes to much time for single pics LOL 

stabilized dyed maple burl from mike ,,been doing some tests on soak time and vac time to hit good contrast in the wood

bottom calls figured ash from dbroswoods ,,,stabilized spalted wormy maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2014)

You shouldn't have showed those bottom two calls - they're beautiful but those copper/gray calls are so gorgeous it's hard to look at the others. Whoever gets those are lucky dudes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree, that top group Rocks !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Mar 4, 2014)

Every one a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Mar 4, 2014)

Outstanding work and wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 4, 2014)

You are the man on pot calls. Good looking calls. Gotta get one of those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks ,,, the maple burl did turn out pretty well the bottom 2 dang near look like buckeye burl in hand LOL ,,,Them 2 are headin to
Port Lavaca TX for some spring birds


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2014)

myingling said:


> Thanks ,,, the maple burl did turn out pretty well the bottom 2 dang near look like buckeye burl in hand LOL ,,,Them 2 are headin to
> Port Lavaca TX for some spring birds




Mike those top four are very NICE- you really made that burl show off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks killer Mike. Rick


----------



## SENC (Mar 4, 2014)

Great work, Mike! Beautiful calls, but like the others I'm particularly enamored with the dyed maple calls.


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike,
Those are great! Wonder if they would work on central Texas birds? Be glad to test them for you and send you a report!


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike them are some fine looking calls!!!! 

Mark


----------



## myingling (Mar 5, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Mike,
> Those are great! Wonder if they would work on central Texas birds? Be glad to test them for you and send you a report!


 Hey Jim
Iam sure we could work something out for some of that texas wood


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 15, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Mike,
> Those are great! Wonder if they would work on central Texas birds? Be glad to test them for you and send you a report!


Mike,
Somehow that ugly call worked!!!!


 
The call worked great!! Gentle mist this am so I had to keep drying it but he and two Jakes thought she sounded sexy. Thanks Mike!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## myingling (Mar 15, 2014)

All right ,,,Congrats on the bird that's what its all about ,,, the best way see them calls in pictures


----------

